# Stretta



## robgreen (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi

Anyone got any info on the Stretta procedure? Anyone had it done?

I am trying to choose the Stretta over the Fundoplication?


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

id prolly get the fundoplication...this seems to be top notch..i suppose you could spend the money on stretta and see what happens


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

with the fundoplication they are literally just wrapping tissue around more tissue..probably what is best for the body? idk


----------

